

Want more bang for your buck from prescription drugs? Drink grapefruit juice - rickyconnolly
http://biosingularity.com/2012/03/10/why-does-grapefruit-mess-with-your-medicine/

======
reefab
Uh, that's a very simplistic headline that merits a big caveat:

> This interaction is particularly dangerous when the drug in question has a
> low therapeutic index, so that a small increase in blood concentration can
> be the difference between therapeutic success and toxicity.

Source:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grapefruit_juice_effect#Mechani...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grapefruit_juice_effect#Mechanism_of_the_interaction)

------
swight
Seriously, bad title. How about if someone reads the title in passing,
thinking its good advice, without reading the article?

